# Lettuce Opium (Lactuca Virosa)



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 24, 2010)

Some people know what this is, and some don't. For those who do not, Lettuce Opium or "Wild Lettuce" is a common weed that can be found in almost every backyard, but little do some people know this common weed holds a very uncommon surprise. Wild Lettuce, when extracted and smoked gives an opiate like effect for about 15-20 minutes, Although it has no opiates in it, it has a latex molecule that immitates opiates. It makes a fine tea and smoke along with other things. I have cultivated and used it as an at home remedy for aches and pains. It is also good for trying to get to sleep on restless nights. I do not personally use for recreational purposes, but i suppose one could, seeing as the effects are very noticeable and euphoric. I usualy take about 6 nice size plants and extract them by putting 1 cup of water in a pot and getting it to a nice simmer, then I take one of the plants and remove the leaves,chop the stem up, and throw it in the pot with the lid on. After the leaves cook down to hardly anything, I do the same with the next plant and so on, adding water only when needed to keep from scorching. When im done I will have two things, A ball of black resin type gunk and most of the leaves will survive so I keep them too. The resin, after about a day of drying is ready to smoke. With the leaves I roll them into a ball and get a nugget about the size of a Quarter (the money) and that can then be dried and smoked. Both of them are smokeable but the resin is stronger and last longer, The leaves i usually mix with tabbaco or weed when i feel like it. 

Hope this helps anyone who didnt know about this backyard treasure =)


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 24, 2010)

i see that plat everywhere and never knew it could be used for an opiate like effect. anyone else wanna back this guy up before i kill myself with a plant thats not what he says it is?


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Mar 24, 2010)

Here you go:

Wikipedia- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactucarium 

In the twentieth century, two major studies found commercial lactucarium to be without effect. In 1944, Fulton concluded, "Modern medicine considers its sleep producing qualities a superstition, its therapeutic action doubtful or nil." Another study of the time identified active bitter principles lactucin and lactucopicrin, but noted that these compounds from the fresh latex were unstable and did not remain in commercial preparations of lactucarium. Accordingly, lettuce opium fell from favor, until publications of the hippie movement began to promote it in the mid-1970s as a legal drug producing euphoria, sometimes compounded with catnip or damiana.[9]

The active ingredients of lactucarium are believed to be lactucin and its derivatives lactucopicrin and 11&#946;13-dihydrolactucin, which have been found to have analgesic activity equal or greater to that of ibuprofen in standard hot-plate and tail-flick tests of sensitivity to pain in laboratory mice. Lactucin and lactucropicrin were also found to have sedative activity in measurements of spontaneous movements of the mice.[12] Some effects have also been credited to a trace of hyoscyamine in Lactuca virosa, but the alkaloid was undetectable in standard lactucarium.[7]

Sounds interesting as a advil replacment.

Peace


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 24, 2010)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Here you go:
> 
> Wikipedia- http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lactucarium
> 
> ...


 the only thing i can tell you is to try it and then respond back =)


----------



## Prot3us1 (Mar 24, 2010)

Its true...erowid.org also confirms it. I havent personally used this but I have heard that it can completely numb all pain in your body, and has been used when opiate based anesthetic wasnt available.

Im just a little untrusting of my own chemist skills so i doubt ill ever try this .

prot


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 24, 2010)

dude what chemistry would it take? all OP does is boil the leafs and separates the resin from the leaf gunk


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 24, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> dude what chemistry would it take? all OP does is boil the leafs and separates the resin from the leaf gunk


 I could explain this further to you in detail if youd like. or if you have any questions just PM me.


----------



## NirvAnamation (Mar 24, 2010)

ToKeDAILY said:


> I could explain this further to you in detail if youd like. or if you have any questions just PM me.


PLease post a discription! Those things grow EVERYWHERE where I live


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 24, 2010)

NirvAnamation said:


> PLease post a discription! Those things grow EVERYWHERE where I live


 they look just like the picture . If you need more info pm me.


----------



## juggaloteddy420 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have herd of this. do you know the exact name of the plant. is it true that you can also do this with iceburg lettuce? i've read that the heart of iceburd lettuce contains the same chemicals.


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 24, 2010)

juggaloteddy420 said:


> I have herd of this. do you know the exact name of the plant. is it true that you can also do this with iceburg lettuce? i've read that the heart of iceburd lettuce contains the same chemicals.


 Im really not sure bro. perhaps.


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 25, 2010)

juggaloteddy needs to learn the search function,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, ive seen more than a few threads with him asking general knowledge questions......... no worries either way



someone try this and post reports


----------



## 150wHPS (Mar 25, 2010)

anyone ever actually DO this?


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 25, 2010)

me. lol I kinda just gave everyone directions on how to and I stressed several times that I do this. maybe juggaloteddy is not the only one =)


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

my paranoid fear is that some one will try this and mess it up some how die and never be able to get back to us

in summer when my yard is full of these buggers that i usually throw away ill try making a batch. small to start and then ill do a TON if it works


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 25, 2010)

ive been doing it for about 7 years now and the only thing that i wont do again is make a 50 plant resin extract. I really did believe that i was going to be suffocated by my couch, as i couldnt move and the fact that I felt like I was sinking deeper and deeper into it. Its really just a mild effect with 6 plants but very noticeable. For recreational purposes i would reccomend doing about 10 plants but no more than 20.


----------



## KaleoXxX (Mar 25, 2010)

when i try it ill do 6 plats at first then do a bunch of 10-15 plant batches

thanks for the warning cuz i would have done 50 plants at one time too haha


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 25, 2010)

Yeah i dont know though... I only made the 50x resin ball because my friends were begging me for some lopium, They had already smoked the 6 plant resin before and liked it, but didnt feel that it was a good enough high to just smoke it and nothing else. So naturally I proceed to getting my bong and stash. After we were all good and baked, my friend Josh asked me if there was any way to make it stronger and I told him yeah all you need to do is extract more plants into a less amount of resin. Thinking that the conversation would end there I went to put up my stuff and upon my return I hear Josh yell from outside that I needed to "grab a honey bun and come on." when I got into the car Josh tells me that we are going to look for wild lettuce plants. I agreed to it but didnt understand why we had to leave the neighborhood as I usually just collect them off the side of my street, but oh no he had already decided that we were going to make some 1000000x extract. We ended up filling the trunk of his car up with wild lettuce (could you imagine being stopped by the cops with that in your trunk?) When we got back to my place, I began the preperation process and the 6 hour process of making a 50 plant extract. When I was done i had a 7 ounce black ball that was no bigger around then a 50 cent piece. My friends all used theres in drinks I smoked mine. NEVER AGAIN. It made me very very dizzy. I puked from sheer dizzyness. I was a dizzy, puking, suffocating statue.


----------



## victozap (Mar 25, 2010)

Can you explain the extraction process a little more? Like exactly what you did. I'm really interested in this too, it grows everywhere here.


----------



## ToKeDAILY (Mar 25, 2010)

victozap said:


> Can you explain the extraction process a little more? Like exactly what you did. I'm really interested in this too, it grows everywhere here.


 sure. just pm me


----------



## transdimensionalgoat (Jun 25, 2015)

ToKeDAILY said:


> Some people know what this is, and some don't. For those who do not, Lettuce Opium or "Wild Lettuce" is a common weed that can be found in almost every backyard, but little do some people know this common weed holds a very uncommon surprise. Wild Lettuce, when extracted and smoked gives an opiate like effect for about 15-20 minutes, Although it has no opiates in it, it has a latex molecule that immitates opiates. It makes a fine tea and smoke along with other things. I have cultivated and used it as an at home remedy for aches and pains. It is also good for trying to get to sleep on restless nights. I do not personally use for recreational purposes, but i suppose one could, seeing as the effects are very noticeable and euphoric. I usualy take about 6 nice size plants and extract them by putting 1 cup of water in a pot and getting it to a nice simmer, then I take one of the plants and remove the leaves,chop the stem up, and throw it in the pot with the lid on. After the leaves cook down to hardly anything, I do the same with the next plant and so on, adding water only when needed to keep from scorching. When im done I will have two things, A ball of black resin type gunk and most of the leaves will survive so I keep them too. The resin, after about a day of drying is ready to smoke. With the leaves I roll them into a ball and get a nugget about the size of a Quarter (the money) and that can then be dried and smoked. Both of them are smokeable but the resin is stronger and last longer, The leaves i usually mix with tabbaco or weed when i feel like it.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone who didnt know about this backyard treasure =)


i just joined yhis website im rather clueless so sorry if im not posting this right or if i am cool, but i boiled the lactusa weeds growing in my yard until there was very little water (i cut up the stems and threw some leaf in) i used about 6 plants and yielded a very small amount of black residue stuck around the edges of the pot and it was about the size of a dab a oil, did i do this correctly this is my first time


----------



## canndo (Jun 26, 2015)

I tried it 40 some odd years ago. I recall having a hard time distinguishing between the smoke and placebo.


----------



## fir3dragon (Jul 6, 2015)

i cant see the image it isnt coming up.. can someone post another image for me?


----------



## Renagadesbaby (Aug 27, 2021)

ToKeDAILY said:


> Some people know what this is, and some don't. For those who do not, Lettuce Opium or "Wild Lettuce" is a common weed that can be found in almost every backyard, but little do some people know this common weed holds a very uncommon surprise. Wild Lettuce, when extracted and smoked gives an opiate like effect for about 15-20 minutes, Although it has no opiates in it, it has a latex molecule that immitates opiates. It makes a fine tea and smoke along with other things. I have cultivated and used it as an at home remedy for aches and pains. It is also good for trying to get to sleep on restless nights. I do not personally use for recreational purposes, but i suppose one could, seeing as the effects are very noticeable and euphoric. I usualy take about 6 nice size plants and extract them by putting 1 cup of water in a pot and getting it to a nice simmer, then I take one of the plants and remove the leaves,chop the stem up, and throw it in the pot with the lid on. After the leaves cook down to hardly anything, I do the same with the next plant and so on, adding water only when needed to keep from scorching. When im done I will have two things, A ball of black resin type gunk and most of the leaves will survive so I keep them too. The resin, after about a day of drying is ready to smoke. With the leaves I roll them into a ball and get a nugget about the size of a Quarter (the money) and that can then be dried and smoked. Both of them are smokeable but the resin is stronger and last longer, The leaves i usually mix with tabbaco or weed when i feel like it.
> 
> Hope this helps anyone who didnt know about this backyard treasure =)


How exactly do u smoke the resin? Do u put it in a marijuana pipe and smoke it like u would weed? Or do I need something like a cannabis oil pipe? I bought some of the resin online to try it but no one can tell me how to smoke it.


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2022)

I've tried it a few times.. It was a bit calming and helped with getting to sleep but didn't do much for pain and it (to me) didn't have any euphoria.. I took high doses and ended up with restless legs during the night.. WHICH is common with me when taking sedatives or sleep aids.. but everyones body chemistry is different..


----------



## farmerfischer (Jan 2, 2022)

I have a thread topic it started on it in the garden section on here unless it got moved. It's a couple years old by now so it's buried I'm sure...


----------

